# Most Tradly-Attired Television Character



## wheredidyougetthathat (Mar 26, 2006)

Gotta be this one, no? Not least because, with the posible exception of Batman, never has an outfit been so much a part of the character.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

The Night Stalker is the undisputed King of Trad on television All others are mere pretenders to the throne.

And offhand I can't really think of too many others.

The young Chris Noth as "Detective Logan" in _Law and Order _did a lot of blue buttondowns and plaid ties.


----------



## pendennis (Oct 6, 2005)

Surely you have to include John Houseman, of "The Paper Chase".


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Oh, yeah. Good call.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

How about Hugh Beaumont as Ward Cleaver in the old "Leave It To Beaver" sit com and Ozzie Nelson from the "Ozzie and Harriet series?


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

Sam Waterston's Assistant DA in Law and Order. Usually a brooks repp tie, sack suit and OCBD. Quite good.


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

*Of those currently on the air...*

Sam Waterston in Law & Order. Waterston attended Brooks, Groton and Yale. His character typically wears charcoal or navy suits with a striped repp tie. I also recall seeing him wear a Barbour jacket.

Not the right tie, but I like the shirt.

Edit: Also, Russell Johnson as "The Professor" on Gilligan's Island. White OCBD, plain-front chinos, blue canvas deck shoes.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Good call Tucker. He's pretty trad.

JB


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

septa said:


> Sam Waterston's Assistant DA in Law and Order. Usually a brooks repp tie, sack suit and OCBD. Quite good.


Actually, never a sack suit--those are darted and pleated numbers. Love that flap pocket, though, and his burgundy knit tie.

I think Waterston is actually a bit more tradly on "I'll Fly Away."


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

My wife has a guilty pleasure type show she watches, The Gilmore Girls, and there is a grandfather character who strikes me as pretty Tradly. He even seems to wear only bow ties. I believe he is the same gentleman that was a Chrysler spokesman several years ago, rather tall with glasses.

Warmest regards


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> My wife has a guilty pleasure type show she watches, The Gilmore Girls, and there is a grandfather character who strikes me as pretty Tradly. He even seems to wear only bow ties. I believe he is the same gentleman that was a Chrysler spokesman several years ago, rather tall with glasses.


Ok, I admit it...I watch Gilmore Girls with my wife. The actor is Edward Herrmann (Richard Gilmore). He plays a Yale educated insurance executive who lives in Hartford. Richard is almost always seen wearing bows, and I have seen several sacks worn as well.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Roger Moore as Simon Templar in the TV series _The Saint_.

M8


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

wheredidyougetthathat said:


> Gotta be this one, no? Not least because, with the posible exception of Batman, never has an outfit been so much a part of the character.


So who is that? Forgive me for asking, I didn't watch much TV as a kid.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Lets not forget:


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

Fred MacMurray in "My Three Sons" gets a vote from me.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Don't forget Matlock.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Doctor Damage said:


> So who is that? Forgive me for asking, I didn't watch much TV as a kid.


Carl Kolchak, The Night Stalker.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> Carl Kolchak, The Night Stalker.


Thanks, before my time.
Here he is in a nice sack with patch pockets, apparently necessary clothing for fending off the undead...


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Doctor Damage said:


> Thanks, before my time.
> Here he is in a nice sack with patch pockets, apparently necessary clothing for fending off the undead...


Before mine too; I wasn't born for another 5 years after the show ended. My dad liked the show and I recently bought the DVD from Universal Studios.


----------



## thirdman (Feb 26, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> The young Chris Noth as "Detective Logan" in _Law and Order _did a lot of blue buttondowns and plaid ties.


Actually I think he always wore the same plaid tie... not so much trad, as poor detective who has to wear a tie to work. I think I've seen the same plaid tie on him now that he's on L&O:CI.

And I'm not sure that tv shoes from the 50's/60's count as 'Trad' considering it was what 'Trad' is emulating


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

thirdman said:


> Actually I think he always wore the same plaid tie... not so much trad, as poor detective who has to wear a tie to work. I think I've seen the same plaid tie on him now that he's on L&O:CI.


He has two a white based one and a red based one. He always wears a leather jacket and he used to wear BD's He's definately outfitted by Brooks

Jack McCoy (Sam Waterston) is decently trad with the rep ties and J. Press shirts

The most trad would be Joe Cragen (Dann Florek) with his BDs suspenders and reps


----------



## LondonFogey (May 18, 2006)

Doctor Damage said:


> Thanks, before my time.
> Here he is in a nice sack with patch pockets, apparently necessary clothing for fending off the undead...


Back, you darted jackets from hell....THE POWER OF TRAD COMPELS YOU!!


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

septa said:


> Sam Waterston's Assistant DA in Law and Order. Usually a brooks repp tie, sack suit and OCBD. Quite good.


I believe the next time Jack McCoy (aka Sam Waterston) wears a button-down will be the first. His predecessor Michael Moriarty never wore anything but BDs but I've watched the show since its inception and can't remember once that Waterston had a button-down on with a suit. Other trad elements in the show were Dann Florek (later moved to SVU) who always wore button-downs and Chris Noth who always for whatever reason wore what looked to be wool challis tartan ties.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

*A real gentleman*



HL Poling and Sons said:


> Fred MacMurray in "My Three Sons" gets a vote from me.


Now there was a real American gentleman. They don't make them like that any more.


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

Doctor Damage said:


> Thanks, before my time.
> Here he is in a nice sack with patch pockets, apparently necessary clothing for fending off the undead...


Well the sack does keep those high fashion vampires away....


----------



## jasonpraxis (Mar 29, 2005)

Gentlemen, surely I am not the only one around who is a fan of The Twilight Zone, and by extension, Rod Serling.

A small gallery may be found here: https://www.cinefania.com/twilight/index.php?i=es&t=gallery&view=serling

Ignore the shirt collars. Note the great jacket lapel roll in the photograph 4th from the top.


----------



## Clovis (Jan 11, 2005)

*Trad TV characters*

For trad television characters with a decidedly New England and sometimes gothic influence try picking up a DVD of the 1960's TV show Dark Shadows. The clothing is absolutely stupendous.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

This is pretty good


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Fred MacMurray in "My Three Sons" gets a vote from me.


The whole show seemed very American from a UK perspective. Opening credits featured a drawing of the sons' footwear - brogues, loafers and basketball boots. Always lots of Madras shirts.


----------



## gtsecc (Mar 25, 2008)

The Professor
Gilligan's Island


----------



## JLWhittington (Aug 20, 2008)

*Jim Hutton as Ellery Queen*

Tweed hat, trench coat, button down shirts, shetland crewneck sweaters, 1940s setting. Its a shame the series only ran for one season!


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

JLWhittington said:


> Tweed hat, trench coat, button down shirts, shetland crewneck sweaters, 1940s setting. Its a shame the series only ran for one season!


I've been looking for good pics of this for a while. Doesnt seem like its available on DVD either. Plus, it seems like all Ellery Queen books are out of print!


----------



## dbgrate (Dec 4, 2006)

Gotta go with "Andy" character on "The Office"....right off the floor of The Andover Shop!


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

dbgrate said:


> Gotta go with "Andy" character on "The Office"....right off the floor of The Andover Shop!


Nice call! Andrew Baines Bernard Jr.!!


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

CrescentCityConnection said:


> Nice call! Andrew Baines Bernard Jr.!!


Agreed!

This is great:










Michael


----------



## K Street (Dec 4, 2007)

No love for Les Nessman?!?! :icon_smile:


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

CrescentCityConnection said:


> Nice call! Andrew Baines Bernard Jr.!!


Andy Bernard, for sure. However, I'm sure you realize he's a caricature. His character is a total tool bag, socially inept with no self-awareness, and his attire is intended to be part and parcel with that persona. While this makes for much hilarity, I'm not sure trads should take it as a compliment.


----------



## Drew Bernard (Feb 19, 2009)

mjo_1 said:


> Agreed!
> 
> This is great:


What a handsome guy.


----------



## Drew Bernard (Feb 19, 2009)

FLCracka said:


> Andy Bernard, for sure. However, I'm sure you realize he's a caricature. His character is a total tool bag, socially inept with no self-awareness, and his attire is intended to be part and parcel with that persona. While this makes for much hilarity, I'm not sure trads should take it as a compliment.


"Tool bag", eh? Sir, I challenge you to a duel at 4:00 pm in the parking lot.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

The practice of dueling died along with Mr. Hamilton around two hundred years ago. Why not a game of Tekken instead? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

FLCracka said:


> Andy Bernard, for sure. However, I'm sure you realize he's a caricature. His character is a total tool bag, socially inept with no self-awareness, and his attire is intended to be part and parcel with that persona. While this makes for much hilarity, I'm not sure trads should take it as a compliment.


People who look good, are smart, or raise their hands to answer in class are frequently made fun of!!

Then again, so are dorky tools!!


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

Drew Bernard said:


> What a handsome guy.


You are too modest!


----------



## dbgrate (Dec 4, 2006)

FLCracka said:


> Andy Bernard, for sure. However, I'm sure you realize he's a caricature. His character is a total tool bag, socially inept with no self-awareness, and his attire is intended to be part and parcel with that persona. While this makes for much hilarity, I'm not sure trads should take it as a compliment.


Not to wander too much from the OP,BUT......the above description of the "Andy" character could just as easily be Michael Scott,no? Just change attire from trad to standard business...neither attire is being called for ridicule...just the people in them.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I used to be worried that Barney Stinson of _How I Met Your Mother_, who is something of a buffoon and womaniser, might draw people away from "suiting up." Luckily this is not the case, as there's quite a few Facebook groups devoted to it. Plus Neil Patrick Harris is just too funny not to like.

I don't think Andy's clothes figure nearly as much into his character, however.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

My guess is that Andy Bernard's clothes on *The Office* are related to the character's constant bragging about having attended Cornell. The wardrobe people decided to dress him up in a collegiate, "Ivy" style to fit his obnoxious preening about his days at Cornell. This is probably lost on most viewers, however, since college kids--even at Cornell--don't dress at all like Andy Bernard these days.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

^ The link between the clothes and the school does help establish the character, all the more so because the Ivy League style is no longer prevalent even at the Ivy Leagues. Andy B isn't a typical Cornell grad. He's a Cornell grad who's out of step with most guys his age, and that's part of the reason for his "issues."

I love the part where he brags about being sent to management training and then elaborates that it's anger management training. Hilarious character.


----------



## aikon (Jan 29, 2007)

Kurt N said:


> ^ The link between the clothes and the school does help establish the character, all the more so because the Ivy League style is no longer prevalent even at the Ivy Leagues. Andy B isn't a typical Cornell grad. He's a Cornell grad who's out of step with most guys his age, and that's part of the reason for his "issues."
> 
> I love the part where he brags about being sent to management training and then elaborates that it's anger management training. Hilarious character.


I don't mean to offend any Cornell grads on the site, but I believe that the references to Andy having graduated from Cornell are intended as a jab at Cornell. As some may know, Cornell is often looked down upon by many of the other Ivy's for being a public school and not a truly top tier institution (most of it is in good fun, like the "UPenn State" jokes). They didn't write Andy's character as a Princeton graduate for a specific reason, I believe. For more information, check out the autoadmit web site to see how Cornell and UPenn are routinely trashed.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

aikon said:


> I don't mean to offend any Cornell grads on the site, but I believe that the references to Andy having graduated from Cornell are intended as a jab at Cornell. As some may know, Cornell is often looked down upon by many of the other Ivy's for being a public school and not a truly top tier institution (most of it is in good fun, like the "UPenn State" jokes). They didn't write Andy's character as a Princeton graduate for a specific reason, I believe. For more information, check out the autoadmit web site to see how Cornell and UPenn are routinely trashed.


We affectionately refered to Cornell as "New York A&M" during my college days.

All kidding aside, please note that Cornell is a great school and an Ivy League member in good standing, just like Harvard, Princeton, Penn, and the rest!


----------



## Drew Bernard (Feb 19, 2009)

bd79cc said:


> We affectionately refered to Cornell as "New York A&M" during my college days.


The ag school is but a small part of Cornell, and the only "public" part at that. My father paid big money for my decidedly *private Ivy education*.

A lot of people were like, "Oh, you just got into Cornell because your dad donated a building." No. Okay. I got into Cornell because I'm smart. I'm smart enough to have a dad who donates buildings to things.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

It might be interesting to discover where the writers for *The Office* attended college. This could help clue us in to the choice of Cornell as Andy's alma mater. Although the snootiness of Ivy leaguers toward Cornell and UPenn may have something to do with it, I'm not entirely sure. After all, a staff of largely Harvard-educated comedy writers for *The Simpsons* chose Yale as Montgomery Burns' alma mater.


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

BJ Novak and Greg Daniels, writers on the series, attended...Harvard.


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

Most tradly? Edward Platt's character in Get Smart. Works for an intelligence agency, and almost always wears a sack.










I watched reruns growing up and recently caught a bunch of episodes while I was on vacation in Mexico.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

he's got bb lhs on in an episode i recently watched.



Brooksfan said:


> I believe the next time Jack McCoy (aka Sam Waterston) wears a button-down will be the first. His predecessor Michael Moriarty never wore anything but BDs but I've watched the show since its inception and can't remember once that Waterston had a button-down on with a suit. Other trad elements in the show were Dann Florek (later moved to SVU) who always wore button-downs and Chris Noth who always for whatever reason wore what looked to be wool challis tartan ties.


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage (Nov 24, 2011)

Mr. Rogers? Hand-knit sweaters and blue canvas plimsoll shoes. Pretty cool cat and my first style icon as a little kid. I was obsessed with neckties as a toddler because of this man.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Sir Cingle said:


> It might be interesting to discover where the writers for *The Office* attended college. This could help clue us in to the choice of Cornell as Andy's alma mater. Although the snootiness of Ivy leaguers toward Cornell and UPenn may have something to do with it, I'm not entirely sure. After all, a staff of largely Harvard-educated comedy writers for *The Simpsons* chose Yale as Montgomery Burns' alma mater.


OK, since we've resurrected, this was recited at Columbia, circa 1939:
"On the shores of Lake Cayuga
There's an awful smell
Some say it's Cayuga's waters
Some say it's Cornell"

Similarly, chanted at Penn in response to a Harvard or Princeton touchdown, circa 1979:
"That's all right, that's OK
You're gonna work for us, anyway."
(Penn's rankings have shot up since then, so the snootiness of the other Ivies sounds a little more hollow.)


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/mrbelvedereinside.jpg/

Mr Belvedere!


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

Dick Van **** as Robert Petrie on the "Dick Van **** Show".


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

Carlton Banks from the Fresh Prince of Bel Air


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Good post. Fred Rogers was, by all accounts, a good guy.



Tourist Trophy Garage said:


> Mr. Rogers? Hand-knit sweaters and blue canvas plimsoll shoes. Pretty cool cat and my first style icon as a little kid. I was obsessed with neckties as a toddler because of this man.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
+1 but, LOL, I have a hard time imagining him having ever called upon 'the Bird' for assistance in making a point!


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> +1 but, LOL, I have a hard time imagining him having ever called upon 'the Bird' for assistance in making a point!


Exactly. Mrs. Eye speculated that a little PhotoShop was brought into play, but I think it's just a good guy caught in an, ahem, "casual" moment.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

At least it's not on the level of Bill O'Reilly on Inside Edition "caught in a casual moment"!


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Here are some sometimes trads.

George Castanza 

Buster Bluth - Arrested Development


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

oxford cloth button down said:


> Here are some sometimes trads.
> 
> George Castanza
> 
> Buster Bluth - Arrested Development


George is a good one. I am sure there is a vid cap of an OCBD and/or BB-style windbreaker out there somewhere.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Ruxin - The League


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

^ Ruxin looks like he only shops at Brooks outlet! Not really the most by the book trad.

Anyone notice the flap pocket (maybe OCBD), Emblematic tie, and Glen Plaid jacket Ted was wearing in the most recent How I Met Your Mother? Yes the jacket had some shoulders and side vents, and the collar on the shirt was damn near J crew small, but it made me think of this thread.


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

George's dad as well.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

You've got the chicken, the hen, and the rooster. The chicken goes with the rooster. So who's having sex with the hen?


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

ArtVandalay said:


> You've got the chicken, the hen, and the rooster. The chicken goes with the rooster. So who's having sex with the hen?


Haha, love it. "That's perverse!"


----------



## Georgetown08 (Oct 5, 2011)

Frank Costanza's wardrobe was suffered a significant blow when George sold his "cabana-wear" to Rudy's vintage clothing store.

Mr. Rogers had a house on Nantucket, which seems pretty trad.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Jovan said:


> At least it's not on the level of Bill O'Reilly on Inside Edition "caught in a casual moment"!


**** IT, NEIGHBORS, WE'LL DO IT LIVE


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Trip English said:


> **** IT, NEIGHBORS, WE'LL DO IT LIVE


:throws King Friday puppet, tears off cardigan, punches Mr. McFeely on the way out:


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

^:biggrin: Now that's good stuff.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> :throws King Friday puppet, tears off cardigan, punches Mr. McFeely on the way out:


LOL!!


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Alex P. Keaton?


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

Edward Herrmann. https://blog.o106.com/nicol/files/edward-herrmann-010.jpg


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

leisureclass said:


> ^ Ruxin looks like he only shops at Brooks outlet! Not really the most by the book trad.


Good point. I almost started to qualify my entries as how tv portrays trads.


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage (Nov 24, 2011)

oxford cloth button down said:


> Good point. I almost started to qualify my entries as how tv portrays trads.


It seems TV portrays trads with the wardrobe items stereotypically associated with them- tweeds, bow ties, P3s, sweater vests, suspenders.
Details of fit and cut aren't necessary for the unwashed masses, TV can well make the point with only the suggestion of traditional clothing.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

rsmeyer said:


> Edward Herrmann. https://blog.o106.com/nicol/files/edward-herrmann-010.jpg


Can't believe I didn't think of Mr. Gilmore. Yale Grad, so you know he's got to be a J Press man.


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

Andy from "The Office" was wearing a 3/2 sack suit on tonight's new episode.


----------



## Urbnhautebourg (Oct 5, 2011)

I thought of you guys when I saw that jacket last night. My wife even noticed it--"don't you have that coat?"

You know where to see a lot of sack coats? Mork & Mindy. Mindy's dad, the fellow who runs the music shop, is always sporting a 3/2 roll, as is the neighbor Tom Poston. We bought my young daughters the first season on DVD and they often remark that Mindy's dad dresses a lot like their own dad.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Tourist Trophy Garage said:


>


The Dalai Lama goes to a Pizza Parlor.

Man says, "What can I do for you today??"

Lama says, "Make me one with everything!!"


----------



## FJW (Jan 25, 2012)

Tom Selleck...currently the patriarch of the Reagan family and the NYC Police Commissioner on CBS's "Blue Bloods"


----------



## LouB (Nov 8, 2010)

Urbnhautebourg said:


> I thought of you guys when I saw that jacket last night. My wife even noticed it--"don't you have that coat?"
> 
> You know where to see a lot of sack coats? Mork & Mindy. Mindy's dad, the fellow who runs the music shop, is always sporting a 3/2 roll, as is the neighbor Tom Poston. We bought my young daughters the first season on DVD and they often remark that Mindy's dad dresses a lot like their own dad.


Two-button tweed jacket


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

FJW said:


> Tom Selleck...currently the patriarch of the Reagan family and the NYC Police Commissioner on CBS's "Blue Bloods"


His ties are knockout! Great specs, too! Probably wearing Thom McCann square toes, though. :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

WouldaShoulda said:


> The Dalai Lama goes to a Pizza Parlor.
> 
> Man says, "What can I do for you today??"
> 
> Lama says, "Make me one with everything!!"


There is a video of an interviewer telling the Dalai Lama this joke and he might as well have told it to him in Pig Latin. Went about 50 feet over his head. Funny stuff.


----------



## Connecticut Casual (Feb 20, 2012)

I have to chime in on Andy Bernard, a.k.a. Nard Dog, since I borrowed "Connecticut Casual" from him. He was much better as a complement to Michael Scott, as opposed to the star of the show, imo. Anyway, I'm getting off fictional characters, but I always admired Fred Barnes and Brit Hume's style (forget politics, I'm talking Trad). I especially admired Barnes' eyewear (Ben Silver??):


----------



## sjk (Dec 1, 2007)

Connecticut Casual said:


> I especially admired Barnes' eyewear (Ben Silver??)


Good eye (pardon the pun).

I think he's wearing the Lafont Pantheon frames, which seems to be carried almost exclusively by BS. I've always thought that the proportions of Barnes' jacket, lapels, and collar (all in relation to his face) are perfect, especially from a trad perspective.

Hume, on the other hand, frequently wears these long-point contrasting collars that overly accentuate his already long face. Plus, he annoyingly tends to match his pocket square to his tie. (The picture above is one of his better rigs.)

You'd think that these talking heads could afford a decent wardrobe consultant.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

No references to Time Tunnel or The Green Hornet? Those guys, as I remember it anyway, were alright. Rod Serling? Alexander Mundy (possibly a bit late)? 

I Spy? Early episodes showed Robert Culp in button downs and tennis sweaters (IIRC Cosby was a bit more 'stylish').

Quincy was pretty trad.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

We have been watching a series called the Chair with Sandra Oh. The other characters are older tenured University types both male and female. Worth a look for their clothes.

I wouldn’t recommend it otherwise.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

The above picture is from "The Chair". David Morse is especially trad as the evil Dean (though I repeat myself).


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Michael Scott


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> Michael Scott


Of course "The 40 Year Old Virgin" would be drinking out of a mug proclaiming him to be the Worlds Best Boss. He spends all of his time thinking about "The Office" and expends no actual energy on the subject of women! LOL.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

How about Jack Tripper, most of times he's always wearing a suit and tie.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> View attachment 63485
> 
> How about Jack Tripper, most of times he's always wearing a suit and tie.


Well "Jack Tripper" was certainly a California Trad.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Wish we had a thread for Chrissey.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ran23 said:


> Wish we had a thread for Chrissy.


Chrissy was more of a blonde b i m b o, the way she dressed attracted guys.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Alex P. Keaton


----------

